# Mercury dry clone, dose any one know how?



## Rdyno (5/6/14)

Hi all I was thinking about doing a cider, as the only cider that get's drunk by my mates is mercury dry (why would any one want anything else, like sweet lolly ciders?) I also drink it myself and quite like it especially in a glass with ice. I want to have a go at doing a mercury clone but there is nothing on the net, I do know that a French wine maker in Tasmania started mercury cider when he saw lot's of apples going to waste at apple farms/orchids. So is there any one on this site that knows how to make a similar drop? 

Edit reason: I forgot an important comma I do believe :mellow:


----------



## JDW81 (5/6/14)

It is very hard to replicate those commercial ciders at home. Most of the recipes you find are for dry cider. Making it sweet is difficult (but not impossible). 

You can use lactose to sweeten as it isn't fermentable, and some people swear by pasteurising their bottles. 

If you're keen to make a cider I'd suggest making one from 80% apple and 20% pear juice from coles/woolies/aldi and ferment it with a clean finishing yeast like the wyeast liquid cider yeast. This will give you a dry cider, however if you carbonate a little more than you normally would (i.e. up it by about 10% - and i'd be bottling in champagne bottles if you do) then you can sweeten to taste in the glass with apple juice. This works a treat and is easy as bro.

JD


----------



## dent (5/6/14)

Cider is dry by default. Making it sweeter is the hassle, so if you want dry, you're in luck.

Mercury is great cider. Surprisingly I get about 80% of the way there with cheapo apple juice and nottingham yeast. I'm trying the Mangrove Jack cider yeast for the latest batch - Nev brewed one with that yeast that was very good, still with cheapo supermarket juice. 

Maybe have a try with the cheap juice until you get the yeast and ferment character you like, then you can go the hassle of real apples once you got it sorted.


----------



## Rdyno (5/6/14)

I will try a cider from some decent apple juice (I worked in a orange juice plant once I know what go's on) and see how that go's. I want the fizz and bite that mercury dry has that no other cider has except maybe mercury draught which is sweeter than mercury dry, but I will try a simple cider first


----------



## Mutaneer (6/6/14)

I have a real bone with Mercury Cider's
Mercury is a Cascade Product
Cascade is a Tasmanian Product
Tasmania was/ Is the Apple Isle
Cascade were/ are using imported apple concentrate to make cider...

The fizz is relatively easy to replicate.
>10g/litre of sugar when bottling.

Unsure about the "bite"

My last batch is very very close to Willie Smith's "Bone Dry" style, maybe a little sweeter,
Which is by far a better cider than Mercury, but at least the Mercury is still a proper Cider and not just flavoured lolly-water


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (7/6/14)

Like biting into a fresh apple?
Get out the ol' heshon bags these ones have been soaked in the stuff.
Remember Jesus turned water into wine. I heard if you put water and sugar and yeast into an old wine barrel you get wine? Maybe Jesus was onto something?


----------

